# Blanket Sizes



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I have:
a wide thoroughbred that is 15.2 hh and a size 75
a narrow thoroughbred that is 16 hh and a size 78 (he's pretty long)
a wide, but short bodied appendix that is 15.3 hh and a 78.


----------



## BrindalBelle (Nov 3, 2010)

My mare is a 16hh Percheron/Cleveland Bay/TB cross. She isn't super tall or really super wide, but she is an 84 blanket, and sometimes I wish I had gotten them in 86 for a little extra space! haha.


----------



## Luvs2jump (Oct 11, 2010)

My gelding is an American Quarter Horse, is 15.1hh and wears a 76 inch blanket. He's a wide, foundation type build.


----------



## Josie4251 (Nov 9, 2010)

i havE A hhuuggee thoroughbred who wears an 81, a pony who wheres a 72, A welsh mountain pony that wears a 65, and a tall lean thoroughbred who wears a 78. so all sorts of different sizes at my barn! hah


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Sheesha,14 hands pony, 63"
Whimsy,15.2 hands, 69"-72" usually
Nimir 14.1 hand 60"-63" (he is tinnnnny)


----------



## equestrian (Oct 12, 2010)

My gelding is a 16.2hh TB and I just ordered him an 82".

Beautiful photos!


----------



## back in the crosby again (Feb 4, 2009)

Jewels, the QH who is 15.1 and she wears a 76.
Rain, the American Sport Pony who is 14.2 and she wears a 72.
Snap, the Arabian who is 15 and he wears a 68 (but he is very short backed).


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

no clue what size blanket my horse takes - she doesn't need one.
but,
Beautiful photos!!


----------



## reachthestars (Jul 2, 2010)

My 16hh narrow TB mare takes 76-78, depends on the brand.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

My 15.2hh QH gelding wears a 78".
My 15.2hh TB mare wears a 76".
My 15hh yearling Oldenburg filly is in a 72" this winter.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

My 14.1hh Arabian mare wears a 69. Technically, she wears a 68, but her size 69 blanket fits her a little less tightly than her 68. 
She's pretty broad but normal length.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Willie, paint cross, 14 hh. Anywhere from a 69"-72" depending on the brand.


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

my boy, Kai, is a 16.3hh warmblood, he wears between an 82" and 84"


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

My big fat Quarter Horse (technically Quarter pony, I guess) is 14.2 and takes a 75 /76. My 18 month old filly fits in a 72 already. She's pretty darn stocky.


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank you for the replies. Its interesting to see what everyone's horse wears.


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Mare is 74". She's 15.1hh, very very stocky Paint. She's been the same size since she was 2. LOL. Poor mare grew up and out but didn't get any longer!

The gelding is a 78". He's surprisingly short bodied. He's a 16.1hh QH, although not extremely stocky. You would think he's longer, though.


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

My arab mare is 14hh and wears a 63" blanket...

My arab gelding is 15hh(ish) and wears a 66-69 inch blanket.


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

My Perch/TB cross mare is 15.3hh and wears a 76-78. I honestly thought it'd be bigger she's so stout.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Gidget- 14.2-maybe 14.3- hands size 70" blanket
Bambi-13.2 hands..pretty narrow.Wears a 60" blanket


----------

